#  > Geral >  > Certificação >  >  Certificação

## rafacs83

Pessoal queria saber sobre a certificação em freebsd , onde posso econtrar o material, informação sobre a prova , preço etc..

----------


## xstefanox

Olha, eu não sei se essa empresa provê apenas certificação para GNU/Linux ou para freeBSD também, mas se a certificação para freeBSD for da Prometric, tenta a Impacta.


http://www.impacta.com.br


Abraços!

----------


## rEsEtbnu

Voce poder achar em www.samabsd.com.br ou www.voffice.com.br.

A SamaBSD são os caras que dão o curso, disponibilizam o professor, o material e tal. Eles também empacotam o FreeBSD com tradução para portugues, muito interessante o projeto.

A Voffice é a empresa que vc tem que conversar sobre o curso, eles disponibilizam a salas, e tal.

----------


## Rafael-feioso

Eu nunca ouvi falar de certificacao em FreeBSd nao... Tente alguma relacionada ao Linux (tipo LPI, ou RHCE).. Elas sao mais reconhecidas!

[]'s

----------


## DJ_Alex

Eu também nunca ví aquí na Europa certificações FreeBSD, pois é um sistema que passa um pouco desapercebido, o que mais há é RHCE e os certificados da Microsoft ... e o que mais ha nas empresas a funcionar é redhat enterprise ou a versão gratuita, pelo que as certificações RHCE facilitam quando se procura emprego.

----------

